# Killer feature for a 18650 light.



## eh4 (May 16, 2015)

Unfortunately there's probably only a fringe market for this, but the idea is to pair an 18650 light with an AA delrin battery sleeve and a second circuit in the light which only responds to 1.5V or less... 
Give it a 5 day moonlight, a 24+ hour low and a 1.5 -6 hour "high" utility mode and call it good, it's for emergencies when the odd AA battery is appreciated. 
Also you might go on and make the insert durable on it's outside to serve as ready storage for a fresh AA. .. and if you wanted to be thorough and fancy about it you could make the sleeve corrosion resistant inside, and capable of more or less containing leaked electrolytes, a couple $ worth of gold peeking out of delrin would accomplish that.


----------



## lunas (May 16, 2015)

this does not need be built into the light a AA is small enough the size adapter could have a joule thief stuffed into one end to bump the voltage up to 3.7-4v the amps would be lower so it should be dimmer than normal i don't think you could squeeze that long of life out of one though it might work best with direct drive or a driver that already has modes...


----------



## eh4 (May 16, 2015)

Nice, that'd be a clear improvement of the idea; a corrosion resistant joule thief AA insert for any 18650 light. 
Very nice.
Corrosion resistant is key, the ugliest, most unreliable AAs imaginable might be used in a pinch.


----------

